# 8th Annual 'Just Gotta Skate' fundraiser



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of Canada Fundraising Event*Looking for a fun family activity? Come out to Iceland Arena and join the Mississauga Chapter of the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation for their 8th Annual 'Just Gotta Skate' fundraiser, held in memory of Donna Lee Zampieron. The event will be held this Sunday, November 11 from 10:00am to noon. There will be free skating time within the arena, a sledge hockey demo by the "Cruisers", Sneezy the Clown, a silent auction, and much, much more!So come out and help us raise funds and awareness for the debilitating inflammatory bowel disease, which affects an estimated 200,000 Canadians of all ages. All proceeds from the event will go towards research and the creation of a summer student scholarship in the gastroenterology field.FOR MORE INFORMATION, Please visit http://www.ccfc.caOr call 416-920-5035 ext. 220


----------



## tamy34 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi.I would love to participate in this fundraiser.ThanksTara


----------

